# Dan Brown Is at it again! - New 3x3x3 Tutorials!



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Just thought I should let you guys know. 






I'm only posting this one as proof, you can go find the other ones by yourself.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

ಠ_ಠಠ_ಠಠ_ಠಠ_ಠಠ_ಠಠ_ಠಠ_ಠ
 
Cubelet...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

He uses prime symbols now.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> Cubelet...



Pfff what a noob.


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 24, 2009)

That's strange, why?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

*Dan Brown Is at it again! - New 3x3x3 Tutorial!*

While this method isn't the fastest, some people his original tutorial confused them (not me, but we're all different). It his tutorial better this time? 

[youtubeHD]_1BbZqu4xxQ[/youtubeHD]


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 24, 2009)

YAY WOOT LETS GO LEARN FROM DAN BROWN!!!! WOOP!!


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

Too late.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

"cublet"

lol.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Idk why he would make a new one. I guess since he separated each step into different videos.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 24, 2009)

Fail.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

I beat you to this thread. MUWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 24, 2009)

Fixed.



tkcube1 said:


> I beat you to this thread. MUWHAHAHAHAHA



Too bad you posted in the wrong subforum and its being merged with this one.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

GAHH. Your taking away my glory  haha.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 24, 2009)

LESS THAN TWO MINUTES!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 24, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> GAHH. Your taking away my glory  haha.



Well it automatically organizes chronologically.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > GAHH. Your taking away my glory  haha.
> ...



Oh....Well thank you.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

I was gonna embed the videos, but I actually watched the first one before posting and saw that it would be better to watch on YouTube, so I modified my post to not embed all of the videos.

lol


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 24, 2009)

His voice makes me want to cut my ears off.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

Why are people so negative towards him? His tutorials aren't for the fastest methods, he recommended the wrong type of cube lube, but does that make him a bad person?
Why is when his name comes up around here it's suddenly ok to show a more negative attitude as if we're all ok with it?

'Fail'

'His voice makes me want to cut my ears off.'

Why is this ok? If badmephisto's voice made me want to break my laptop and I said that, wouldn't I get a bunch of negative feedback?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 24, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Why are people so negative towards him? His tutorials aren't for the fastest methods, he recommended the wrong type of cube lube, but does that make him a bad person?
> Why is when his name comes up around here it's suddenly ok to show a more negative attitude as if we're all ok with it?
> 
> 'Fail'
> ...




Very good points.

He isn't trying to get people sub-20, that's obvious. But learning to solve the cube in the first place is a very important step. He has helped thousands of people learn to solve it. Maybe some of them will get bit by the cubing bug as many of us did and will be interested in learning faster methods. Maybe they won't, and will just be casual cubers. Either way, he is getting more people interested in cubing, and agree with his method/lube/voice or not, it's great to get more people involved.


----------



## OkiCuber (Dec 25, 2009)

I believe he did it because of the mass confusion people had when they tried to solve it. I think he inproved the quality and reworded things to make it simpler.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 28, 2009)

oh my god...
/FACEPALM

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\

I watched the whole thing. Its still just as bad. He did not change the method at all. The way he does cross is a ****ing disaster. The way he does the corners is a ****ing disaster. The way he talks with his voice on purpose makes me want to kill myself. (If people are getting the same feeling from my voice, I sincerely apologize, really. Please do NOT endure it, CLOSE the video). The way he cuts frequently in the middle of the video in many places RIGHT after he explains something and then moves on right away to something else is a COMPLETE disaster. It is funny and good to do frequent cuts to keep attention of people when doing Blog-type stuff, but NOT when you are trying to explain Difficult, Novel concepts! Even the explanation overall I felt is extremely spotty, fast, and lacks good examples, throughout. 
"The upper right part of the front face..." Why not use your free index finger to point to it too? Is this really out of the box thinking? These are small things but they are littered through the videos

And I am being very critical mostly due to the fact that this is his SECOND attempt, and he has a huge audience. I feel like he is betraying what all this could potentially do for cubing. He really could have done a much better job.

That being said:
Is it possible to learn to cube from this video? Yes. Is it good that he remade the series and made it potentially a little better? Yes. Is it good that he gave cube more exposure? Yes. This is all good. But this whole remake falls short of what it could have been.

I'm a saaaaaad panda. Can't wait for people swarming my videos asking me
"Omg whats OLL?PLL? When do i do teh R'D'RD step? Why is my average still 5 minutes? I practice every day! What am I doin rong?? Is 2F same thing as F2? Why do u have yellow on top this is confusing!"
I shall not reply, but weep silently


----------



## Innocence (Dec 28, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> I'm a saaaaaad panda. Can't wait for people swarming my videos asking me
> "Omg whats OLL?PLL? When do i do teh R'D'RD step? Why is my average still 5 minutes? I practice every day! What am I doin rong?? Why do u have yellow on top this is confusing!"
> I shall not reply, but weep silently



It's sad because it's true...


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

OMG, THE KING HAS SPOKEN.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm also a very sad panda.
He should really just...do...*something* right. Just...anything. BLARG


----------



## Meep (Dec 28, 2009)

Aww poor Meph =( We feel your pain back in the west coast


----------



## V-te (Dec 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm also a very sad panda.
> He should really just...do...*something* right. Just...anything. BLARG



Remember, Beginners don't know what's right or wrong until they see the masters. To them, that is right. To them (and most of us back then) It was amazing for us to solve it in a minute or less. His main target is begginers not advanced. Also, if the beginners would really want to improve, they would put the effort like most of us have.


----------



## Me (Dec 28, 2009)

Innocence said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a saaaaaad panda. Can't wait for people swarming my videos asking me
> ...



Funny I was asked today "Is there a method called PLL?"
Granted he learned how to solve the cube a few days ago but still, this is not the method you should learn first if you want to get faster.


----------



## V-te (Dec 28, 2009)

Me said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...



But they don't know that!!! Grr... lol


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 28, 2009)

I guess just to clarify the main reason I am a little angry here is this hint of arrogance from Dan here. I always refused to make videos on things that I didn't know too much about, and would always insist to make sure I absolutely know what I'm talking about before I make a video about it to the masses. And Dan has a MUCH bigger mass, and yet I really doubt he did ANY kind of research on beginner's methods for the cube. He has his shitty way of doing it, and does not hesitate to teach his shitty way to anyone. 

If he acknowledged that there are other ways, but then stated that he feels that way is better, and listed reasons, then even if i did not agree with them, that is a COMPLETELY different thing. But as it is right now, he is like a noob with a huge audience, spreading disease. He is like a high school graduate teaching Quantum Mechanics to a million-people-classroom and trying to use trigonometry to explain quantum entanglement, because he doesn't know any better. And worse than than, he doesn't bother to check what he's doing is ok. And to top it off he gives a mediocre-at-best lecture on the topic despite having done it before and receiving TON of feedback on it (even though I realize that that part is subjective to some degree).

UGH!

edit: I of course don't expect him to actually mention these alternative ways of doing it in the video. I don't list any beginner's method alternatives in my video either, even if I am aware of them. I am making an explicit (unfounded) conjecture here that he really does not know any of them and I realize that I could be wrong. Even if I find that highly unlikely.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

@V-te: But Dan is not a beginner and how do we know better if he doesn't? Has he not stumbled across any of the fastest speedcubers or other tutorials? No badmephisto? He's still referencing to the vaseline when CRC or Jig-A-Loo is widely available and tons of comments are saying this?

How does he somehow avoid so much of the correct things?


----------



## V-te (Dec 28, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> @V-te: But Dan is not a beginner and how do we know better if he doesn't? Has he not stumbled across any of the fastest speedcubers or other tutorials? No badmephisto? He's still referencing to the vaseline when CRC or Jig-A-Loo is widely available and tons of comments are saying this?
> 
> How does he somehow avoid so much of the correct things?



Ok, just read your post and meph's I guess meph is right. Also, I have some people that no matter what you tell them, they are ignorant. I believe dan to be one of those people. He has said that he uses the money he gets from youtube for his college or something, so he could care less about the methods. However, his target audience is beginners, and there are people who are lucky enough to be confused so that they may look for another tutorial. The beginners don't know any better, and Dan is so famous that he won't reply to every single comment left.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

He doesn't have to reply to any of them, but hopefully he's at least seen some of them because there's a massive amount of them.


----------



## V-te (Dec 28, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> He doesn't have to reply to any of them, but hopefully he's at least seen some of them because there's a massive amount of them.



Yeah. We need to make publicity for meph, but how?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

4x4x4 tutorial.


----------



## lasarus (Feb 1, 2010)

Last week i realized if Dan browns video didn't exist then I would be sub 30(20). becuse I would have started a year before.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 1, 2010)

lasarus said:


> Last week i realized if Dan browns video didn't exist then I would be sub 30(20). becuse I would have started a year before.



emmm how?


----------



## adimare (Feb 1, 2010)

lasarus said:


> Last week i realized if Dan browns video didn't exist then I would be sub 30(20). becuse I would have started a year before.



Omg! Someone made a video explaining the solution from the Rubik's cube booklets!






Did it really take you a year to realize that the beginner's method he explained was not the fastest one?


----------



## retr0 (Feb 1, 2010)

I learnt from this guy, and it urged me to get faster. I do respect the guy, and whilst he isn't a speedcuber himself, he has helped others get into speedcubing.


----------



## brunson (Feb 2, 2010)

He turned me into a newt. He's a witch, burn him!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2010)

brunson said:


> He turned me into a newt. He's a witch, burn him!



A newt? I take it you got better?

Burn him anyway!


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Feb 2, 2010)

Although Dan taught a pitiful method, it's pity drove many to get faster and join this rapidly growing speedcubing community. The Vaseline thing didn't help anyone except the Rubik's company, so that people would get a new cube to use silicone in


----------



## Muesli (Feb 2, 2010)

You are also so prejudiced about vaseline! I think it works wonders on a new storebought, just not on already broken in cubes.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 2, 2010)

I dont get why people hate on Dan because of his method. At least its easy learn and you can at least solve the rubiks cube with it.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 2, 2010)

............................................______ __
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?........................... ...........................\,
.................../.................................................. .........,}
................./.................................................. ....,:`^`..}
.............../.................................................. .,:”........./
..............?.....__............................ .............:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`..... ..._/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`..... }............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|........... ...`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,.............. .............`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\........ ..._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


His tutorials suck hard for speedcubing.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 3, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> ............................................______ __
> ....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
> .............................,.-”...................................“-.,
> .........................,/...............................................”:,
> ...



I remember that :fp:....

ETHAN!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

While his tutorials aren't good for speedcubing, and the fact that he recommended vasaline for cubes, he did inspire a lot of people to start solving, and that's why a lot of us are here.
Although I think we should at least mass-email him to put a huge annotation in his video to say "USE CRC HEAVY DUTY SILICONE/JIGALOO! NOT PETROLEUM JELLY!!!"
Then we can finally get over it.


----------



## TioMario (Feb 3, 2010)

Dan Brown got me into speedcubing and that's pretty much why I don't hate him. However, now I'm faster and saw actually good cubers I know his tutorials are bad and not good for our community. 

I was kinda discouraged after learning how to solve the cube with his method and I almost abandon my attempts. But I'm a very patient person and I didn't give up. 

A lot of the people will get discouraged with this videos, and most of them are not patient like we are.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 3, 2010)

I learned from him. I regret it.
End of story.


----------



## Rikane (Feb 3, 2010)

I was sent one of these by accident







And I used his method to solve it since I couldn't figure out OLL and PLL on it, and I wasn't about to try roux on it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

So...how did it turn out?


----------



## Rikane (Feb 3, 2010)

There's some parity but for the most part, it's quite the intuitive method since I clearly don't have as much brain power as some of the people here. So that's how I cope with it.

The parity fix on the puzzle can be solved pretty easily and before you scramble that thing, you need to memorize part of the colour scheme.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 3, 2010)

Rikane said:


> And I used *his* method to solve it since I couldn't figure out OLL and PLL on it, and I wasn't about to try roux on it.



It is not HIS method at all.


----------



## (R) (Feb 3, 2010)

my youth minister got really bored so he tryed to learn to solve it. he said he wanted to put his fist through the TV his voice was so annoying


----------



## Rikane (Feb 4, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> Rikane said:
> 
> 
> > And I used *his* method to solve it since I couldn't figure out OLL and PLL on it, and I wasn't about to try roux on it.
> ...



Fine, fine, I meant to say the method that he teaches. I'm sure we can all tell he clearly did not invent the method himself. 
Happy now?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 4, 2010)

Rikane said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > Rikane said:
> ...



Yup.  And I would love to Roux that thing...


----------

